# Prim doesn't like treats



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Everything I have given her she turns her nose up to; carrots, bananas, watermelon, mealies,. I don't know what else to try. She has some milk but only because it touched her nose. I'm going to try baby food. What else; should I try? What do you're hedgies like to eat?


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thistle is the same way... I've had her almost 3 months now and still will only eat her kibble (Briskey Hedgehog food she was getting at the store) and mealworms. I can't get her interested in any other kibble. I've tried all the "safe" fruits and several vegetables with no luck. The closest we've come is she always anoints herself when given carrot so I end up with an orange hedgehog but hopefully she is ingesting some of it too and not just wearing it :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't offer milk again - hedgehogs are lactose intolerant, so most dairy is on the "no" list. The few things I've seen as okay to offer in small portions is cottage cheese and yogurt. Just keep offering things to her - sometimes it takes 3-4 or more times before they'll try something new. Also try leaving it in her cage overnight if you haven't, she may be more likely to try it in the dark when she's alone. Lily liked peas, chicken, turkey, green beans, and sweet potato baby foods. She also liked plain cooked chicken, watermelon (all melons, really, but especially watermelon), and her absolute favorite was the meat from Wellness Healthy Indulgence pouches.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Poggles won't eat bananas when I offer them, but he will usually eat them by the next morning if I leave them in his dish. He ate a little mango once, but now he won't eat them. One fruit he will usually (but not always) eat is chinese pear.

The only thing that he consistently wants as a treat is Kraft cheese slices. I know he's supposed to be lactose intolerant, but he can eat tiny pinches with no problems and he loves them. He doesn't handle milk very well though. I gave him a tiny spoon of milk and I noticed that made his poop green. So no milk for Poggy. Oh, and he'll eat egg yolk from a hard boiled egg (but not the white part).

As a side note, ever notice that hedgehogs like things on spoons? If I offer something on a spoon, Poggles want to see what it is. He drinks water readily from a spoon when I give it to him and then looks at me like he wants more. Or is it just Poggles?


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Prim too. I gave her everything on a spoon she will smell it. thank you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you been leaving the treats in her cage overnight? Most hedgies won't eat new things if only offered for a few minutes during the day, but if you give her a chance to try it overnight she might decide to eat some. Also, fruits tend to be more popular than veggies.


----------

